# "Error Playing a Recording" Message



## longball07 (May 28, 2009)

I have a Tivo Roamio and when I try and play a certain recording I get this message.

"Error Playing a Recording

The TiVo box was not able to record this program because there was no video signal on the channel. You may have been trying to record on a channel that you don't receive."

The program does show only 2min 6sec (partial). The real problem is when I try and delete the recording it goes back to the "My Shows" screen and displays a gray X next to the program but never deletes. If I change screens and go back it then has the regular blue circle next to it. I have rebooted the TIVO and still it will not delete. HELP!


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

I had the same problem with a show. Only 2 min 15 seconds. I finally had to transfer my unwatched shows to another Tivo and then do a clear and delete everything.
The show that couldn't be deleted wasn't hurting anything, but drove me crazy being there


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

I am having the same problem with videocast that was downloaded from CNET. I have the error message when trying to play it and then I cannot delete it. Never saw this behavior before and I hate to have to transfer all my unwatched shows to my PC just to delete this one.


----------



## icatar (Apr 10, 2003)

Same problem here. Can't delete a CNET show that was downloaded, even after a reboot. The thing that bugs me is that I can't do a Play All shows in the group because it craps out on the corrupt one. Hopefully this will be fixed.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

Me too.
I just deleted the episode and restored it which seemed to fix it. I have a number of items like that and it seems the only constant was they were recorded on version 20.44 and now that I am on 20.45 they seem to have an issue.


----------



## Reiserx (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm having the same issue as well. It started on October 25th 2014 and three CNET recordings will not delete or play. 
I've also ran diagnostics with Tivo kickstart code 54 and get a hard drive extended test Fail 7 and when running kickstart code 57 or 58 it says there is a serious error and it will attempt to fix it and may take 3 hours. It only takes 10 minutes and restarts but nothing is fixed. Everything else works fine besides those stuck CNET's.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bryan4980 said:


> I just deleted the episode and restored it which seemed to fix it.


this worked for me, too, thanks for posting your workaround. :up:


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

bryan4980 said:


> Me too.
> I just deleted the episode and restored it which seemed to fix it. I have a number of items like that and it seems the only constant was they were recorded on version 20.44 and now that I am on 20.45 they seem to have an issue.


Perhaps I'm not understanding what you did, but I deleted it, and the X appeared beside the entry but it didn't delete. I then went to Recently Deleted to try and restore it and it wasn't in the Recently Deleted list. Still marked w/ an X until I go out of My Shows and come back, at which point it's still there w/o the X.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jmbissell said:


> Perhaps I'm not understanding what you did, but I deleted it, and the X appeared beside the entry but it didn't delete. I then went to Recently Deleted to try and restore it and it wasn't in the Recently Deleted list. Still marked w/ an X until I go out of My Shows and come back, at which point it's still there w/o the X.


have you tried rebooting after deletion to force into the recently deleted folder? this has worked for me in the past when a recording wouldn't fully delete.


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

NorthAlabama said:


> have you tried rebooting after deletion to force into the recently deleted folder? this has worked for me in the past when a recording wouldn't fully delete.


I'll try that when I get a chance. Just one entry but its been hanging around for a while and gets annoying!


----------



## jmbissell (Dec 4, 2006)

jmbissell said:


> I'll try that when I get a chance. Just one entry but its been hanging around for a while and gets annoying!


Tried deleting it and then restarting through the menu. Program is still there. Also tried deleting and then just pulling the plug and after a restart, still there!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jmbissell said:


> Tried deleting it and then restarting through the menu. Program is still there. Also tried deleting and then just pulling the plug and after a restart, still there!


wow, strange, sorry it didn't work. the same happened to me recently with a recording that was followed by a podcast download. the podcast deleted, the show wouldn't, and after reboot it ended up in the deleted folder.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

jmbissell said:


> Perhaps I'm not understanding what you did, but I deleted it, and the X appeared beside the entry but it didn't delete. I then went to Recently Deleted to try and restore it and it wasn't in the Recently Deleted list. Still marked w/ an X until I go out of My Shows and come back, at which point it's still there w/o the X.


Looks like that is a different issue. I would say try a reboot but looks like you already tried that with no luck. I did have this exact issue before on a premiere and going into the SD menus did allow me to delete it obviously with a Roamio that is not an option. Although do you have another Tivo on your network that you could use to try to delete it remotely? Or perhaps if you have a premiere try the SD menus and connect remote and try to delete. Of course try with KMTTG might be another suggestion.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I just had this "error" recording issue last night on a few channels and I have no idea why since they are all what I consider "regular" channels (abc, cbs, etc.). I did not have any problems deleting those recordings however. The Roamio is about a month old, I wonder if the DVR expander is corrupting the drive somehow? Has anyone found a solution or experienced repeated recording errors?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Kungfubarbie said:


> I just had this "error" recording issue last night on a few channels and I have no idea why since they are all what I consider "regular" channels (abc, cbs, etc.). I did not have any problems deleting those recordings however. The Roamio is about a month old, I wonder if the DVR expander is corrupting the drive somehow? Has anyone found a solution or experienced repeated recording errors?


did you try recovering the affected shows from recently deleted to see if then they'd play?


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

NorthAlabama said:


> did you try recovering the affected shows from recently deleted to see if then they'd play?


I didn't think of that! It didn't work though. It could be that the cable was actually out, I didn't watch it yesterday. A recording from last week just froze (ok now that I went to live TV and then back) so I'm probably not lucky enough to have it just be a cable outage issue.


----------



## bryan4980 (Dec 2, 2011)

Kungfubarbie said:


> I didn't think of that! It didn't work though. It could be that the cable was actually out, I didn't watch it yesterday. A recording from last week just froze (ok now that I went to live TV and then back) so I'm probably not lucky enough to have it just be a cable outage issue.


What is the size of the recording? I would think that if it was a cable issue that it would be a real small size but if it was something other than that then the recording size would be normalish.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I ran a kick start and it turned out the expander was corrupted. I haven't had any similar issues since.


----------

